# Moving back home - bringing my dog



## Charrr (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi there,

I have been living in Australia for 3 and a half years, and I'm planning to return home to Canada at the end of this year. I have a 2 year old labrador I need to get home with me, and I am wondering if anyone has any experience with shipping their pet to Canada, particularly from Australia.

I'd love to hear what your experience was, and any pet exporter recommendations.

I recently read a horror story about a lovely little dog that died from the heat in the holding facility at Sydney airport and I would be absolutely devastated if something like this happened to my girl.

Thanks for your advice and help!


----------



## Charrr (Apr 28, 2011)

No one brought their pet with them?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi we just brought a cat over from the uk using Airpets expensive but pretty hassle free needed rabies jabs but no quarantine. Not sure about from aus but the customs website has details on what's needed from where. Sorry it might not be much help but thought I'd reply.


----------



## bdadams (May 11, 2011)

Just get a pet passport and a vet certificate. no problems


----------



## cargomovers (May 16, 2011)

*General Movers Excess Luggages - Personal effects Shipping Canada*

Please contact this Cie they can help you 


General Movers Excess Luggages - Personal effects Shipping Canada 


We ship Excess luggage, Personal effect, Baggages, From canada to anywhere in the world 
As one of the leading freight forwarder and house goods moving specialists in Canada, 
General Movers has the resources and the experience needed to ensure on-time, on-budget transport. 


Ship personal effects from Vancouver, Ship personal effects from Calgary, Ship personal effects from Edmonton
Ship personal effects from Montreal, Ship personal effects from Quebec, Ship personal effects Winnipeg Edmonton
Ship personal effects from Toronto, Ship personal effects from Mississauga, Ship personal effects from Edmonton
Ship personal effects from Victoria, Ship personal effects from Fredericton, Ship personal effects from St. John’s
Ship personal effects from Charlottetown, Ship personal effects from Regina, Ship personal effects from Halifax
Ship personal effects from Regina, Ship personal effects from Yellowknife, Ship personal effects from Iqaluit
Ship personal effects from Whitehorse, Ship personal effects from Yukon, Ship personal effects from Ottawa
Ship personal effects from Alberta, Ship personal effects from Manitoba, Ship personal effects from new Brunswick
Ship personal effects from Waterloo, Ship personal effects from Windsor, Ship personal effects from new Brunswick

FREE QUOTE 

General-movers dot com






Charrr said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been living in Australia for 3 and a half years, and I'm planning to return home to Canada at the end of this year. I have a 2 year old labrador I need to get home with me, and I am wondering if anyone has any experience with shipping their pet to Canada, particularly from Australia.
> 
> ...


----------

